# How do you get back on track?



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

I recently had a cancelled ivf cycle due to a poor response, and I just can't seem to get my mind back on track, and look towards starting another cycle. We are due to start again in a month and a bit and I've just lost all my motivation  

I had lost a bit of weight to help with the whole ivf process, which I seem to have piled back on already. I seem to be comfort eating constantly! And I can't stop! 

I have a bmi of 33/34 and I feel like the cycle failing was all my fault (which in all reality i know isnt true) But I can't afford to gain more weight.

How do you guys get back on track after disappointments? Or does everyone feel like this?


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Frenchie
Reading ur post u sound just like me regarding giving up an not gettin motivated
I have had a failed cycle an got my bmi from 38 to under 30 for my cycle then when it failed last Aug I turned to comfort eating an its taken me to now to actually do something about it as I want to cycle again but I had been thinking For months why bother but just this week I've joined a slimming group and am ashamed to say my bmi is back to 35 almost but I WILL get it back down before tx 
For me it was something inside told me rite u needa get bk to where u were and better it we have to give it r best shot as this will be r last chance as we won't have the money for more

I suppose wot im trying to say is don't let it get u down remember y u got in better shape an how u can get bk to that don't be like me an wastemonths just goin backwards instead of forwards 

Running out the door here gotta go but will be bk on later


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi French,

I didn't have a cancelled first cycle but I did have a negative first cycle.

I think what helped me bounce back from it so quickly was that right from the start I told myself that 'the first go is a Trial Run to see how I cope' (I'd read mainly negative things about ivf drugs).  When it didn't work I consoled myself with the fact that for some of us, the drugs dose is a bit of a guesstimate - the clinic checks your scans and *thinks* you'll respond best to X amount of Y drugs as other women with similar health did well.

This as we know often isn't the case. I took with me the thought that next time the clinic would know better and respond accordingly. They did, I had a fantastic and successful 2nd cycle. 

In the 'between cycles' time, give yourself a To Do list - for me I planned to sort out the house clutter and garden, silly things but they kinda made me feel fresher.

Good luck for next time.

Marti.
Xxx


----------



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey,

Thank you for replying! I've been trying so hard over the last few days to get back on track, but slipped up slightly today. I am determined to keep eating well though, and try to keep busy! It isn't long until our next cycle anyways. The power of positive thought right?  

Marti24- that is a really good way to look at your first cycle, I know with me they did guestimate a very low dose because of my pcos. But with me being very tall (over 6ft!) and a bit of a higher bmi, I think I will need more drugs than they thought. Slightly frustrating that they didnt keep a closer eye on me though! Apparently they will be this time, but I think that with all the money we've been paying, they should have been doing it from the start!   I think a to-do list will really help me too, I've just finished all my exams and have nothing to do, so way too much time to think! And too much time around food certainly! And thank you for the good luck  

Magicbaby- it seems that we are in similar situations! I think loosing weight is hard enough without the extra pressure of ivf and the upset of not being able to conceive naturally. I'm hoping I will get the same moment as you and feel ultra determined to loose a bit of weight. My clinic are fine with me cycling as long as my bmi is user 35 (I have a history of eating disorders so can't crash diet!) but I would feel alot better if I lose a stone or so. Because us failing because of my weight is always in the back of my mind!   Does your clinic have a bmi cut off? Or do you want to loose weight for your own peace of mind? Stay in touch as it seems we are both in the same boat!

Xxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning
Its givin a fab week ahead weather wise for ni pity my books are next week instead of this!  Typical   
Tomorrow see's my first weigh in an im hoping for a loss!   I've been so good all week but today we r of out an about so today cud be my downfall ....... hopefully not tho!
I cycled with rfc Belfast an bmi had to be 30 or below I next want to cycle with gcrm Glasgow but I'm not sure of their requirements yet!  
I want to be in better shape for my own peace of miind an the fact when it didn't work last time y shud it work this time unless I make even more improvements!  Mite not make one bit of difference but il no ive give it my all
Don't no why I can stick to a diet more when I'm attending a classmust be the shame   but when I try at home I just thro the towel in to easily

Hope u have a lovely Sunday x


----------

